
Looking for advice to improve this landing page - fedy
Hello! We&#x27;ve been working on a cash gift registry website and published our first landing page. How can we improve it? This is the link: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kiiah.com&#x2F; thansk a ton!
======
echolima
PageSpeed Insights shows 56/100 on mobile and 74/100 for desktop. Seeing that
your target audience is probably younger, you may want to boost that
performance for mobile.

Move that "make my day" button higher up, and on the left. Eyeballs go there
before the far, bottom right.

The first screen doesn't really tell me anything. It's just a bunch of
pictures of "pretty" people with small text. If that is by design for your
users, then right on :)

That button CTA and page speed are two big items I see right off the bat.

Hope that helps

